# "Unsaid"



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I just read this novel and I really like it. It is sad, but the ending puts things in place. The story is told by a vet who has recently passed away. She is watching events in the lives of those she left behind, including her husband, her own brood of animals and a chimp in danger of being used for research. Has anyone else read it and if so what did you think?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I read it and enjoyed it a great deal.
Sheilah


----------

